# Question on Club Caribbean St. Ann's Jamaica



## jkkee (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone been here recently?  The last review is from a stay in 2008.  I'm curious about the layout of the rooms.  RCI says it sleeps 4 privately, I'm wondering if it would work for 4 adults.


----------



## GARDENOFEDEN (Jan 13, 2011)

*Club Caribbean*

TripAdvisor has reviews on this resort for as recent as January, 2011.  Club Caribbean website should provide telephone number and email address to contact the resort for information.  Have a great trip if you go!!!


----------

